# How deep is our love?



## katar76 (May 6, 2008)

I got Jojo Feb 2nd. He is totally in love with me( and I with him). He lets me scratch him on the head. He even lets me scratch under his wing. He sits on my shoulder whenever situation permits. He wants to eat anything and everything that I do (had to watch out for those jalepeno peppers once). 
Well, my question is. I have two budgies that are in a totally seperate room, Once the 30 day period is over I know I can introduce them, but is it a good idea? It would totally breake my heart if Jojo bonded to my other birds, and started to forget about me. Can that happen?
I had a cockatiel that was tame but not as tame as Jojo(Cookie passed away) but made the mistake of housing it with one of the two budgies that I currently have. She still stepped up and all, but never gave me the affection that Jojo is giving. That budgie (Chippy) talks and calls like a tiel, and I am scared that he might steal my Jojo away ( I'm so silly:blush
I also saw an add that a super friendly tiel needs a new home and there is this little devil on my shoulder telling me to...get it, get it, get it and there is the responsible angel telling me not to make any rash decisions.
I spend alot of time with Jojo, but when I don't he just sits there and looks pretty lonely. If I purchase a friend, will it be a replacement for me or will he still adore me?


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

The important thing would be how much time you spend with him after introducing him to other birds.The more time you spend with him the stronger your bond.Some recommend at least an hour of one on one time.I'm sure other forum members can give you more advice since I have'nt personally delt with this problem,yet.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It really is not true that you will lose your bond with your bird if you get another. All it will do is reduce his dependence on you. He will still love you.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wait to get a second tiel. Form a really strong bond and you won't have anything to worry about. You'll just have two babies that love your attention but hey...you do have two hands and shoulders...lol. As far as getting distant because of the budgies, I wouldn't worry about it. It's also not recommended that you house different species together, esspecially budgies and tiels. I know very few people where it does work partly because they were together since young, however you're taking a big risk. Tiels are much more calm and budgies are little energetic bullies who like tugging on their tails, etc. Having their own cage and supervised play time outside is best.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It's true that their behaviour often changes a little when another bird comes along, but he won't like scritches and love any less. There's no guarantee that a second tiel would bond strongly to Jojo, anyway.

Also, you might find that when Jojo gets a bit older and hits the teen phase that he pulls away a bit and becomes a little more independent. Tiels are always changing, but that doesn't mean they like your company any less. It's just a healthy part of growing up.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

cheeks was the same way when he came home.i bought him a friend but that didnt change his attitude toward me.you should be safe.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure he will still love you if you get another tiel. It is good that you are considering rescuing one  I just wanted to say that I would keep the scritches only to the head area and that fresh jalepeno peppers are ok for birds. Since they do not feel the heat from them like we do. Spike gets some dry hot veggies that are made hot by using jalepeno peppers and he loves them


----------

